# Air 240 Front Panel Ersatz



## Chrissbg (7. April 2015)

Moin,

hab folgendes Problem: bei meinem Air 240 funktioniert nach einem Umstellen der Hardware der rechte USB Anschluss am vorderen I/O Panel nicht mehr. 
Verbaut ist ein ITX Board von Asus und das Kabel für den Anschluss ist immer gerade mal so noch lang genug gewesen. Ich nehme an das ich das interne Kabel beschädigt habe. (Ich habe jetzt nicht daran herumgerissen oÄ, aber um an den Anschluss zu kommen muss ich es ziemlich "stramm" verlegen.)
Dumm gelaufen, kann passieren.  

Nur leider bekomme ich das Ersatzteil von keinem Händler, habe bei den Händlern die bei Corsair auf der Homepage  angeführt sind eine Anfrage gestellt, aber leider war die Antwort immer negativ. Es hieß immer das Teil könne nicht bestellt werden. 
Das finde ich jetzt aber mehr als seltsam, da es direkt bei Corsair sogar gelistet ist:
Carbide Series Air 240 Front I/O Panel

Darum stelle ich die Frage jetzt hier im Forum, vielleicht kann mir hier geholfen werden


----------



## Bluebeard (9. April 2015)

Hi Chrissbg,

das sollten wir hinbekommen. Mach bitte über das Kundenportal eine Anfrage für das Front I/O Panel (Part #: CC-8930325). Lade im Ticket die Rechnung mit hoch und wir schicken dir ein Neues zu. 

Grüße


----------



## Chrissbg (10. April 2015)

Wow, vielen Dank!

momentan finde ich die Rechnung nur leider nicht  Bin mir zwar sicher das ich die noch irgendwo habe, weil die ist mir vor kurzem mal untergekommen. 
Soll ich das Ticket trotzdem mal ohne Rechnung einreichen?
Im schlimmsten Fall versuche ich eine Rechnung über den Händler zu bekommen


----------



## Bluebeard (10. April 2015)

Einreichen und Nachreichen!  Bekommen wir hin.


----------

